

Things that can travel faster than light - sambeau
http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/Relativity/SpeedOfLight/FTL.html

======
dbbo
Baez has a lot of cool stuff on his site. Whenever someone asks me "What
happens when a flashlight is traveling at the speed of light and you turn it
on?" (this happens more than you might think) I refer him to this page:
[http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/Relativity/SpeedOfLigh...](http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/Relativity/SpeedOfLight/headlights.html)

